# Low FHS but also Low AMH



## foxy lady (May 14, 2009)

I am very confused I was tested prior to starting IUI & had excellent FSH of 5 but after 1st cycle did not go clockwork started 2 nd cycle with FGSH stimms & did AMH this has come back 0.7. Does anyone understand how the 2 tests can give completely opposite results  Got to go back tomorrow but looks like they are going to abandon this cycle as my bloods & folllicle does not match. After last cycle af was 1 week late now this cycle taking forever but until started my 1st cycle have had reg 26 day cycle for as l ong as I can remember. I am very confused as to where to go from here & would reaaly appreciate some feedback x


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello there foxy, 

I've also had Amh and FSH done. My Amn is a very low 3.4, yet FSH is a good 7. 
i also had my day 5 eostradiol taken , which came back at 200, when it should have ben
about 40-60. Apparently if you have high eostradiol it stops the pituatory producing more FSH 
and 'masks' high FSH. AMh is the deciding test unfortunately as it is not affected by other hormones.

Get your Eostradiol (E2) checked on day 5, and if it comes back high this is why you haven't 
got high FSH - however the effect on egg quality is the same as if you did have high FSH. 
I was SOOO happy when i got my FSH after having a low amh, but gutted again when told about the eostradiol
thing. Not all specialists know this, when i had a consult with NHS consultant he didn't know what
i was talking about!!

Sorry if this is bad news, but better to check now rather than get hopes up.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

hopehopehope said:


> i also had my day 5 eostradiol taken , which came back at 200, when it should have ben
> about 40-60. Apparently if you have high eostradiol it stops the pituatory producing more FSH
> and 'masks' high FSH. AMh is the deciding test unfortunately as it is not affected by other hormones.


Hi hopehopehope,

I have heard this too - my FSH almost 2 years ago was 5.8, which at 40 was excellent, BUT I did not get the eostradiol checked. Rather than get them checked again - although I may still get this done, ensuring they check eostradiol this time - I've decided to go for the AMH test - so fingers crossed!


----------



## foxy lady (May 14, 2009)

HI Thanks to both for replying I have not had day 5 eastrdol done so may do this, however have had an ok cycle with strimms, got one follie bit slow off  mark but then took off all of a sudden so insemination & now in 2 ww. Got my progesterone done yesterday at docs, reaaly just want all the information can get for next cycle but hey miracles can happen may not need next cycle!!!


----------



## eams (Nov 19, 2006)

This will seem very naive but how do you go about getting the stims Foxy Lady? Is this through a private clinic or your GP? I went to see my GP about absent periods but she just sent me away with the adress of a menopause website and I felt really put off. I'm just 35 and would dearly love another baby.
Thanks for any help.
eams


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Eams - i was worried about your post so have pm'd you. let us know how you get on.


----------



## foxy lady (May 14, 2009)

Hi Eams

We are with Manchester Fertilit Services 1st cycle IUI was natural but 2nd cycle with drugs.


----------

